# Toronto IBS Group Meeting: February 26, 2004



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We will be holding our next meeting on Thursday, February 26, at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.A reminder that as a result of an increase in the cost of renting the room at Mt. Sinai Hospital we are now asking for a $5.00 voluntary contribution for attending our meetings.Please contact me via email if you have any questions.Jeffibs###ibsgroup.org


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Reminder - For anyone in the Toronto area who would like to attend Thursday's meeting.


----------

